# Here is one to try on your wives



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Click for vid


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

You got to pay to see the rest of it, or what?

Good operator, nice machine.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sheesh....I don't see why that's such a big deal. I make it a point to undress my wife that way everytime I have an excavator close to home! She says it really gets her going!

It would be a nice addition to the "backhoe rodeos" they put on from time to time.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It would have been real funny if that guy sneezed and knocked her a$$ into the audience!:laughing:


----------



## funk5stacks (Mar 19, 2007)

i might have been impressed if he picked up a brush and brushed her hair, he's lucky he didn't kill her with that farm tractor


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

In the second part to that video she has sex with the machine and the excavator blows a hose:clap:


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice performance....:clap:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the dude IS a good operator...no denying that...but if you notice, every piece of clothing he grabbed...has stuffing in it that pushed it away at least several inches from her body...


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I was hoping that he would take her panties off.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> I was hoping that he would take her panties off.


That parts on youporn.com


----------



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't see what the big deal is. I could do that.

If she didn't mind a few bruises and an indian burn.


----------

